# SOOPAH PUMPED! New 430 EXII picked up!



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Just bought a 430 EXII to use with my 7D.. it will be glorious.  Now I'm going to need to understand TTL better and all that.

:mrgreen:

Can't wait for this thing to be delivered.  Ordered it yesterday, got the email that it shipped yesterday. I :heart: Amazon. :hail:


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 13, 2012)

Your first hotshoe flash is always an awesome time! Enjoy it! 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it. My ex got me a 280 a few years back, but I need the ability to bounce off ceilings etc.. so made the plunge yesterday. Really excited to play with it.


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats! I love mine. Make sure to pick this bad boy up to! Sto-Fen OMEW Omni-Bounce for Canon 430EX and 430EX II OMEW


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Congrats! I love mine. Make sure to pick this bad boy up to! Sto-Fen OMEW Omni-Bounce for Canon 430EX and 430EX II OMEW



I picked one of those up with it for $11... :thumbup: your siet would have given me the better deal.. haha


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Enjoy that new gear high! It's always a treat to get something new and to enjoy using it! Electronic flash is a powerful tool that can be used in many,many ways, to create all sorts of shots! I'd suggest looking into an off-camera connecting cord, like the ones sold through FlashZebra.com, as an excellent accessory.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Awesome!!!! Enjoy that new gear high! It's always a treat to get something new and to enjoy using it! Electronic flash is a powerful tool that can be used in many,many ways, to create all sorts of shots! I'd suggest looking into an off-camera connecting cord, like the ones sold through FlashZebra.com, as an excellent accessory.




Im new to the off site flash thing.. this would be so I could use it as a flash while it's not on my camera.. correct?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

YES. SOmetimes called a "TTL remote cord", or a "TTL connecting cord", these somewhat fancy cords have contacts in the camera-attachment end AND the flash-attachment end, and they keep TTL communication alive when the flash is moved off the camera, so that the flash can be aimed in a different direction, or used on a flash bracket of some type. Or, even when the flash is used with a small softbox or umbrella...as long as the cord is long enough!

A TTL remote cord (that's what I personally call these things) is really useful for macro and close-up work, and is also a way to hold a flash in one hand, and aim it at a wall or ceiling, or behind me, and bounce the flash to get good lighting effects. The newer ones made in CHina do not cost all "that much" money.

FlashZebra.com has THREE models for Canon, seen here: FlashZebra.com: Off Camera ETTL Cords for Canon

They sell a 3-footer(*pigtail* aka coiled), a 5-meter (16-foot,*straight*) and a 7.5 meter (24 foot,*straight*).


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Are there wireless ones for use with this model?  I saw there are wireless options on the 580...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

Canon 430EX II + wireless flash - Google Search


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Innnnteresting...


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Pixel TTL Wireless Flash Trigger Set King for Canon 580EX II 550EX 430EX II - Gadget Infinity

looks like it could be fun.  May have to try this after the next paycheck.


----------



## OLaA (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure if the 7d is the same, but I could control my 430ex ii wireless without anything extra. This was with a T3i so I would assume the 7d has the capability as well. The camera uses the on camera built in flash to communicate with the external one. The on camera flash had no impact on the capture exposure. You can go only go about 30ft or so, and need a direct line of sight. You can also adjust flash settings from the camera without the need to go to the flash every time. Extremely convenient! Hope this helps.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

OLaA said:


> Not sure if the 7d is the same, but I could control my 430ex ii wireless without anything extra. This was with a T3i so I would assume the 7d has the capability as well. The camera uses the on camera built in flash to communicate with the external one. The on camera flash had no impact on the capture exposure. You can go only go about 30ft or so, and need a direct line of sight. You can also adjust flash settings from the camera without the need to go to the flash every time. Extremely convenient! Hope this helps.




How did you configure this? Was it a setting on the flash or on the camera?


----------



## OLaA (Sep 13, 2012)

ceejtank said:
			
		

> How did you configure this? Was it a setting on the flash or on the camera?



Both. Open your built in flash to activate flash mode. Turn on 430ex, and put into slave mode (no this isn't optical slave). Go to flash menu on camera. Go to on camera settings. Should be three settings. Choose the one that indicates external flash only. There's other options for using both on camera and external, and also to choose ratio between two sources. Once that's done you're all set. I used my flash manually so changing settings on the fly was awesome. Again you need to make sure the 7d has same functionality. I would do a quick Google search or refer to your manual.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

OLaA said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'll do that.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs...tegrated-Speedlite-Transmitter_QuickGuide.pdf

for all interested - here is what OLAA was talking about!


----------



## user3977 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm on the defusers, eBay I picked up 4 of them for 6 bucks shipped. Fit perfect.


----------



## OLaA (Sep 13, 2012)

ceejtank said:
			
		

> http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_EOS-Integrated-Speedlite-Transmitter_QuickGuide.pdf
> 
> for all interested - here is what OLAA was talking about!


Good find. So it is going to work with your body? If so awesome! I would recommend grabbing a convertible umbrella, light stand, and adapter to mount the strobe. I've seen packages at camera stores for around $70. I'm sure you can find it cheaper online.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 28, 2012)

A video I found that shows the steps listed above.


----------

